# Environmental crisis.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The last paragraph is very interesting.


A huge environmental crime in Egypt committed by Qatari LNG carrier | THEAsiaN


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The last paragraph is very interesting.
> 
> 
> A huge environmental crime in Egypt committed by Qatari LNG carrier | THEAsiaN



It's unbelievable...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, they are obviously bending over backwards (and forwards!) to keep the cash flowing. Interesting also that Qatar are asking for 5% on their bonds here in Egypt, and MB are looking to pay that


----------

